# Grad School Project



## Sear-T (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello all:

I am working on a research project for graduate school and I would like to kindly request for your help in taking a survey. The project is about evaluation of risk management factors for successful completion of building construction projects in China from the perspective of foreign owner-builders. I have been asking people at work to take the survey. However, I don't have enough people that have engineering/ construction experience oversea. I figured this forum would be a great a place to ask. Please see below, link to the survey: 

https://qtrial2016q2.az1.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_bK1l1ss0z1PywKh 

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 17, 2017)

Sear-T said:


> [SIZE= 12px]Hello all:[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE= 12px][COLOR= rgb(34, 34, 34)]I am working on a research project for graduate school and I would like to kindly request for your help in taking a survey. The project is about evaluation of risk management factors for successful completion of building construction projects in China from the perspective of foreign owner-builders. I have been asking people at work to take the survey. However, I don't have enough people that have engineering/ construction experience oversea. I figured this forum would be a great a place to ask. Please see below, link to the survey:[/COLOR] [/SIZE]
> 
> ...




You're asking engineers to take a survey, yet 'Engineer' is not an option under Job Title. 

data:image/png;base64,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


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 17, 2017)

^ :Locolaugh:


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 21, 2017)

Engineers matter!


----------

